# Fave Sci Fi TV plots



## Tabitha (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey there folks, I hope you respond to this poll.  I was walking down the street the other day pondering the number of standard plot devices used by Sci Fi tv shows, and trying to decide which one was my favourite.

I have a huge soft spot for Trek time travel shows - the Deep Space Nine episode with the tribbles was amazing, possibly my favourite trek ep ever.  

I might have left out some obvious plot devices - if so, sorry....


----------



## Arc_Angel (Feb 28, 2002)

I was torn between Evil Twin, Invisible charcacter ad going crazy, so I chose the latter. 
Gotta love it when a character loses it


----------



## Brit Chick (Feb 28, 2002)

I am an 'alternate reality' girlie

I love DS9 mirror universe - they did some really good eps with that device - plus not forgetting the original of that idea in Classic Trek.   The idea that all the bad guys had beards  :rolly2: 

Stargate have used this device really well and did ya notice in the Point of View ep that both the 'bad' Teal'c and Apophis has little goatee beards - bit of a nod there to Trek I reckon,  bet that was a Peter Deluise idea !

Plus, and we can't forget this - Ace Rimmer - dimension jumping sexy stud in Red Dwarf - what a guy !


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Feb 28, 2002)

My all time favorite, Time Travel!!!


----------



## Diamond9697 (Feb 28, 2002)

gotta love alternate realities when anything is possible


----------



## Krystal (Feb 28, 2002)

I vote for alternate realities but have to say that love too the time travel theme.  

Krystal


----------



## DarkCity545 (Mar 1, 2002)

alternate realities gotta love em!


----------



## Maria8475 (Mar 1, 2002)

ohhhh can't decide between Time travel and alternate realities.  Both are great.  Loved all the VOY time travel eps (and the SG1 ones!).  Love most alternate realities too.  Too difficult to choose.

Oh Danny boy going crazy in Legacy - well it doesn't get much better than that


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brit Chick _
> *I am an 'alternate reality' girlie
> 
> I love DS9 mirror universe - they did some really good eps with that device - plus not forgetting the original of that idea in Classic Trek.   The idea that all the bad guys had beards  :rolly2:
> ...




OMG I totally forgot about the DS9 mirror universe - I thought those eps were great!  Well apart from Kira's dominatrix thing she had going on - that made me uncomfortable 

And Ace Rimmer - hilarious!  CHris Barrie went to my school by the way (not while I was there though)!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2002)

I was thinking about my options - I was trying to think of the shows I like and how many of them have actually used all these themes, here's a list for SG1, I can't think of any other shows that have done them all


Time Travel                    -    1969

Time Loop      -                    Window of Opportunity

Body Swapping -                 Holiday (the one with Machello)

Evil Twin -                           Tin Man - the robot doubles
                                        The one with the blue crystal aliens in season one
(ok not so "evil" but you get the idea)

Invisible Character   -         Daniel in Crystal Skull

Going Crazy    -                  Daniel in Legacy

Metamorphosis     -            Teal'c in Bane

Alternate Reality   -            There but for the Grace of God, Point of View

Accelerated aging   -          Jack in Brief Candle

Incurable Disease    -         Bane and Brief Candle (sort of), The Broca Divide



Anyone fancy doing this for other shows?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Mar 2, 2002)

I'd have to say for me the best one is to where the villian tries to outwit an organization & always loses!

But Alternate Reality is also very goog too!


:rolly2: :laugh2: :rolly2: :blah:


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bayleaf48 _
> *I'd have to say for me the best one is to where the villian tries to outwit an organization & always loses!
> *



Hey Bayleaf....

Can you give me some examples?  I left some options out of my poll, cos they weren't really sci-fi specific.  What kinda thing are you talking about?


----------



## Annette (Mar 7, 2002)

Voted Alternate Realities but second choice would be Time Loop.

Loved the SG1 episode 'Window of Opportunity' and can't remember the ST episode but it also had a time loop.

Funnily enough watched 'There But For The Grace of God' last night. Was good episode.


annette


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 8, 2002)

Window of Opportunity is a fab episode - one of the best SG1 eps for re-watchability!

I think the trek one had some kinda time loop where they kept blowing up at the end of the loop - was it the one where Kelsey Grammer was a guest star at the end of the ep?


----------



## nic (Mar 8, 2002)

Evil twins are always good for a laugh.
Well, at least in the soap opera world!


----------



## Annette (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm not sure about Kelsey Grammar but I do remember them blowing up time after time after time.


annette


----------



## Brit Chick (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *
> I think the trek one had some kinda time loop where they kept blowing up at the end of the loop - was it the one where Kelsey Grammer was a guest star at the end of the ep? *




The ep was called 'Cause and Effect' and is one of my all time fave ST-TNG episodes.  It was classic time loop stuff and very much like Window of Opportunity

TNG also had the classic 'Yesterday's Enterprise' which was a kind of time travel ep - and that episode is actually my all time fave


----------



## Annette (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks Brit Chick. The name of the episode triggered the brain cells. 


annette


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brit Chick _
> *
> 
> 
> TNG also had the classic 'Yesterday's Enterprise' which was a kind of time travel ep - and that episode is actually my all time fave *



OH yeah, I like that one too -I saw it for the first time just the other day.  That was Tasha's last proper appearance wasn't it?  My TNG knowledge isn't exactly all-encompassing.

The people who guest-star on Star Trek never fail to amaze me.  In "Yesterday's Enterprise" it was Christopher McDonald - famously of "Quiz Show", "Requim For a Dream" and loads of other movies.  I just saw an ep of Voyager today with George from Seinfeld in it, and yesterday I saw an ep of TNG with Ashley Judd in it.


----------



## DCBastien (Mar 16, 2002)

Time Loop, with Time Travel and AU close behind. Just love:

Windof of Op. Groundhog Day. And the ST and Xfiles similar eppies!!!!!


----------



## Brit Chick (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *
> 
> The people who guest-star on Star Trek never fail to amaze me.  In "Yesterday's Enterprise" it was Christopher McDonald - famously of "Quiz Show", "Requim For a Dream" and loads of other movies.  I just saw an ep of Voyager today with George from Seinfeld in it, and yesterday I saw an ep of TNG with Ashley Judd in it. *



Also, remember Matt Frewer of Max Headroom/Honey I shrunk the Kids and now Psi Factor - he turned up as a time travelling 'professor' in TNG - I think the ep was called 'A matter of time'

Also the amazing Tony Todd turns up regularly - in DS9 The Visitor and as a Hirogen in Voyager


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 26, 2002)

Nobody likes the invisible character episodes?  I saw the TNG one the other day with Geordi & Ro thinking they are dead or whatever - good eppy!


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skip _
> *Time Loop, with Time Travel and AU close behind. Just love:
> 
> Windof of Op. Groundhog Day. And the ST and Xfiles similar eppies!!!!! *


I loved Monday too! And WoO and Groundhog Day (awesome film)! But i had to pick Alternate Reality - there are so many different (maybe endless) possiblities as to what could happen and its cool seeing how things _could_ have gone (The Wish from Buffy was cool). I like time travel as well, but AU has to be first 

xxx


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *Nobody likes the invisible character episodes?  I saw the TNG one the other day with Geordi & Ro thinking they are dead or whatever - good eppy! *


Hmm, i liked one invisible character episode 



Spoiler



which was Gone from BtVS, but really the only reason i liked it was cos she got to nibble on Spikes ear and i found it hilarious when they were in his crypt having sex and Xander came and and he had to pretend he was doing sit ups, making her scream  tee-hee, funny as hell. But thats the only reason i liked it, good enough reason for me tho 



xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 20, 2002)

Okay Tabitha, a good example is the Evil Hood is ALWAYS trying to outwit International Rescue to steral their secrets 7 sell them to the highest bidder & he ALWAYS fails! :rolly2:


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 10, 2016)

*Andromeda *had a great pilot episode.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 10, 2016)

You cannot talk time travel without mentioning Bablon 5.

There were two episides, really. Babylon Squared and War Without End (parts one and two.) Quite simply the best time travel episode ever in a TV series.

The really good episodes are the ones that give that emotional punch.

I also liked episides that dealt with lifetimes within ours. The Inner Light comes to mind. Perhaps my favourite Star Trek TNG episode.

DS9's The Visitor is a wonderful and heart wrenching story.

There was also a really nice episode of Farscape, (the title escapes me), where Crichton and Aeryn were trapped on a planet where time moved differently than on Moyaip. Ultimately, they spent an entire lifetime on the planet arguing over Aeryn's true love whose photo is in a locket around he neck.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 11, 2016)

Brit Chick said:


> Also, remember Matt Frewer of Max Headroom/Honey I shrunk the Kids and now Psi Factor - he turned up as a time travelling 'professor' in TNG - I think the ep was called 'A matter of time'
> 
> Also the amazing Tony Todd turns up regularly - in DS9 The Visitor and as a Hirogen in Voyager



A terrific actor.


----------

